# Another Oberon Convert Here!



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

I just ordered my purple Roof of Heaven. I found a gift card from Christmas I'd forgotten about and decided it was a sign.   You folks converted me!   I am a huge purple lover and ROH is so beautiful..now I have to buy a new skin because my current one (Blue Flower Burst) just won't work anymore. Hmm.....


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Wow! That is great. You will enjoy the Oberon cover. They are just so beautiful. Enjoy.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> I just ordered my purple Roof of Heaven. I found a gift card from Christmas I'd forgotten about and decided it was a sign.  You folks converted me!  I am a huge purple lover and ROH is so beautiful..now I have to buy a new skin because my current one (Blue Flower Blast) just won't work anymore. Hmm.....


How exciting! You won't be disappointed NYC.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

NYC,
I ordered my purple ROH on Thursday also.  What skin do you think you'll get for it? I ordered the Starry Night because I had been thinking about buying it even before I decided to buy the ROH and then saw Avalon's pictures of the two together and it sealed the deal. I think the Chaotic Land or Lily both would look good with it too though...Decisions, decisions


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

You know we are going to tell you to get all three and use them in rotation, don't you?
We are enablers, after all.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

intinst (or 1204 if you prefer) said:


> You know we are going to tell you to get all three and use them in rotation, don't you?
> We are enablers, after all.


I like the way you think


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

gadgetgirl003 said:


> NYC,
> I ordered my purple ROH on Thursday also.  What skin do you think you'll get for it? I ordered the Starry Night because I had been thinking about buying it even before I decided to buy the ROH and then saw Avalon's pictures of the two together and it sealed the deal. I think the Chaotic Land or Lily both would look good with it too though...Decisions, decisions


There was nothing on DecalGirl I liked so I ordered this one from 3acp.com:


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

NYC
I really like the skin you picked!!! Guess I'll have to take "1204"s advice but instead of buying the 3  I was stuck on, now I have to buy 4!!!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Resistance is Futile! You will be Enabled! (or something like that)


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

intinst (or 1204 if you prefer) said:


> You know we are going to tell you to get all three and use them in rotation, don't you?
> We are enablers, after all.


It's this kind of thinking that's going to cost me.....because I *need* two more Oberon's in different colors to suit my mood! LOL

Skins are cheaper, I should get into changing them instead.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Congrats! I'm anxiously awaiting my Oberon as well! It's almost as bad as the wait for the Kindle!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> It's this kind of thinking that's going to cost me.....because I *need* two more Oberon's in different colors to suit my mood! LOL
> 
> Skins are cheaper, I should get into changing them instead.


But think if it this way..the Oberons wont tear or stretch when you switch them out, so in the long run, you're saving yourself money... 

It was worth a try.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> It's this kind of thinking that's going to cost me.....because I *need* two more Oberon's in different colors to suit my mood! LOL
> 
> Skins are cheaper, I should get into changing them instead.


I know what you mean about the covers,though. I have a Sky Dragon and Love it. But I really want ROH in saddle and a Black Celtic Knot. I know I'll succumb eventually...


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> But think if it this way..the Oberons wont tear or stretch when you switch them out, so in the long run, you're saving yourself money...
> 
> It was worth a try.


**snicker**

I'm just trying....for once.....to have a tiny bit of self discipline. To hold out for a month before I order Oberon #2. And perhaps another month before I order #3.

Why I'm bothering, I have no idea. It's not like I'm accomplishing anything other than torturing myself by just waiting! LOL


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> **snicker**
> 
> I'm just trying....for once.....to have a tiny bit of self discipline. To hold out for a month before I order Oberon #2. And perhaps another month before I order #3.
> 
> Why I'm bothering, I have no idea. It's not like I'm accomplishing anything other than torturing myself by just waiting! LOL


Me, too! My first Oberon cover won't even be delivered until Tuesday and I am already trying to decide which one to get next! I am going to _try_ and hold off so I can hint for an Oberon for Mother's Day... six weeks. I *think* I can make it!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> It's this kind of thinking that's going to cost me.....because I *need* two more Oberon's in different colors to suit my mood! LOL
> 
> Skins are cheaper, I should get into changing them instead.


It's easier to change the covers, though. And although some people are able to take off the skins and reuse them, I'd never have the patience for all that careful peeling. So, in the long run, Oberon covers are probably cheaper than multiple skins.*

L

*That is genius rationalizing, if you ask me. I should get some sort of enabler gold star for that.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

intinst (or 1204 if you prefer) said:


> I know what you mean about the covers,though. I have a Sky Dragon and Love it. But I really want ROH in saddle and a Black Celtic Knot. I know I'll succumb eventually...


Someone posted pictures of their black celtic knot on another thread and it was really, really nice.

L


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Leslie said:


> It's easier to change the covers, though. And although some people are able to take off the skins and reuse them, I'd never have the patience for all that careful peeling. So, in the long run, Oberon covers are probably cheaper than multiple skins.*
> 
> L
> 
> *That is genius rationalizing, if you ask me. I should get some sort of enabler gold star for that.


Betsy has taught us well, hasn't she. We both came to the same conclusion. I actually think we've made it to platinum level for enablers.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Someone posted pictures of their black celtic knot on another thread and it was really, really nice.
> 
> L


I could do that Knot in a notebook style.

EL


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Someone posted pictures of their black celtic knot on another thread and it was really, really nice.
> 
> L


I saw it, that's what clinched it for me.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Ahhh, I wish I was on that hammock right now, agent 1204.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Looks good, doesn't it?


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

intinst (or 1204 if you prefer) said:


> Looks good, doesn't it?


Blissful!!


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> **snicker**
> 
> I'm just trying....for once.....to have a tiny bit of self discipline. To hold out for a month before I order Oberon #2. And perhaps another month before I order #3.
> 
> Why I'm bothering, I have no idea. It's not like I'm accomplishing anything other than torturing myself by just waiting! LOL


The real reason you are waiting is by the time you order Oberon may have come up with more designs that you just have to have as well.

Once you become addicted, there is no recovery. 

Anyone know whether there is an Oberon Anonymous?


----------



## Supercrone (Feb 28, 2009)

BruceS said:


> Once you become addicted, there is no recovery.
> 
> Anyone know whether there is an Oberon Anonymous?


I dunno, but I need it, too. I almost bid for another journal on ebay last night just because it was there.  I had to talk myself out of it by saying I could spend the money toward exactly what I want at Oberon, instead, and support them instead of the ebay seller. Still, it was hard.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

BruceS said:


> Anyone know whether there is an Oberon Anonymous?


We could start a chapter here except I don't want to stop Oberoning...

L


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Breaking an addiction will only work if you want to stop and I don't think *anyone* here wants to stop.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

BruceS said:


> Anyone know whether there is an Oberon Anonymous?


Doesn't exist...Move on everybody..Nothing to see here.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Supercrone said:


> I dunno, but I need it, too. I almost bid for another journal on ebay last night just because it was there.  I had to talk myself out of it by saying I could spend the money toward exactly what I want at Oberon, instead, and support them instead of the ebay seller. Still, it was hard.


Wish I had had your restraint...I DID bid on a journal on Ebay last night and won it!! I haven't even gotten my purple ROH that I ordered last Thursday(It's shipped  and here I was bidding on the journal! I blame all of you on this forum!!! LOL


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

LOL--the real reason to pay full price at Oberon instead of less on ebay.....how else are you going to get the charms?

I'm even figuring on splitting my planned two cover order into two orders so I can get two charms!    

Accessories Anonymous?  Oberon Anonymous?  That would take admitting there's an problem.  I see no problem!


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Victoria,
After I won the journal on Ebay, I actually found myself wondering about buying a charm from Oberon to go with the journal. LOL


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Bwah ha ha ha!  We're all SO bad.....

I've fallen in love with their Daffodil necklace--not to wear myself, of course, I want to take it apart & attach the pendant to my K2!

Hmm....that would be a third order, and a third charm, right?


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

OOOOOOH yes, that daffodil charm would go nicely. DO you think they send a charm with the necklaces too? That would be so cool if they do/  Rationalize, rationalize...


----------



## Supercrone (Feb 28, 2009)

gadgetgirl003 said:


> Wish I had had your restraint...I DID bid on a journal on Ebay last night and won it!! I haven't even gotten my purple ROH that I ordered last Thursday(It's shipped  and here I was bidding on the journal! I blame all of you on this forum!!! LOL


I KNEW it was someone else here who won it! I just KNEW it. Good price, too, but I just couldn't justify it. I already have one journal, and I'm not even a journaler, although I'm trying. My life is so dull, though. . . .


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

LOL I really didn't need it either but just couldn't help myself. My top bid for it was going to be $45. and I won it for $41. I'm wondering who won the red dragon that was on there yesterday also. I got the green Guenevere The Dreamer.I'm thinking of rigging it so that I can use it with my Kindle 2, but I'm not sure how I plan to do it yet. I might put straps on the inside of it like the straps on the Kindle 2 cover. Once I receive it and my ROH Kindle 2 cover I'll figure it out.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> I'm even figuring on splitting my planned two cover order into two orders so I can get two charms!


Oh that is totally something I would do! LOL


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I would split orders to get more charms, too.  Not that I have even one charm or one Oberon... YET.


----------



## Supercrone (Feb 28, 2009)

Ha, Gadgetgirl, good thing I didn't bid, because I would have won it! My top was going to be $45.57. All this is exactly what my premonition told me would happen. It's eerie. Just as well, though, because I have absolutely no use for another journal, and if you can use it, you should have it. I'd have just looked at it once in awhile. I have a lot of ebay stuff like that.  I was sorely tempted, though. I like green, and that's a design I'm attracted to. I like Art Nouveau. Enjoy it!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You both get a gold star.

Betsy


----------

